# Syncro and Diesel transmissions



## dontscrapit (Apr 27, 2016)

Cleaning out the VW stuff in the yard. Have two Quantum syncro 5 speed manual transmissions, 1 diesel 5 speed manual transmission. Also have a couple of differentials and a complete rear suspension with differential. Shipping is no problem. PM if interested.


----------

